# 211 with a Hard Disk???



## TNVOL1111

I saw somewhere on a 622 thread that there was a rumor that you might be able to use a USB Hard Disk to turn a 211 into a single tuner HD DVD at some time. I did a search and could not find this mentioned here so is this just a wild rumor or any truth to it?


----------



## James Long

Actually it was mentioned on the Tech Chat on channel 101 two days ago:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=87680


----------



## am9ac1

I called CS to ask about this feature and the CSR had no knowledge of this. He placed me on hold for about 3 minutes and came back with the same story. Said he asked around and no one knew about this, saying it is for future use. I am really interested in doing this, any help.

Thanks


----------



## harsh

am9ac1 said:


> I am really interested in doing this, any help.


It is not currently available. If you read the article that James linked to, you know as much as we do.

If you're in a big hurry, I'd suggest trading up to a ViP622.


----------



## am9ac1

I way I read that article says its avaliable, "showed at team summit...requires enabling fee" ????


----------



## harsh

am9ac1 said:


> I way I read that article says its avaliable, "showed at team summit...requires enabling fee" ????


The exact terminology in the summary was "will require an enabling fee". The ViP222 was shown at the Team Summit last year but didn't show up until after this year's Team Summit.

At issue is most likely the DRM facilities.


----------



## dkjohn

So I'm lost can you use a USB hard drive or not.


----------



## James Long

Not (yet).


----------



## dkjohn

This is good news any idea when it will be available.


----------



## P Smith

Call Dish CEO.


----------



## gjh3260

harsh said:


> The exact terminology in the summary was "will require an enabling fee". The ViP222 was shown at the Team Summit last year but didn't show up until after this year's Team Summit.
> 
> At issue is most likely the DRM facilities.


If this happens on the VIP211 i hope the "enabling fee" will be a one time thing and not a monthly charge.


----------



## harsh

gjh3260 said:


> If this happens on the VIP211 i hope the "enabling fee" will be a one time thing and not a monthly charge.


The odds are on a DVR fee.


----------



## Grandude

gjh3260 said:


> If this happens on the VIP211 i hope the "enabling fee" will be a one time thing and not a monthly charge.


I hope so too. The monthly charges are killing me.


----------



## HD_Wayne

At Team Summit this year they had a 211 hooked up to a external USB hard drive. They said that it will be available "some time" in the future and will require the customary DVR fee, waived with the everything pack. Personally with only one tuner you will have to watch whatever you are recording. Thats the advantage of the dual tuner STB. The advantage here is that with an external drive you might have the opportunity to back up all your recordings for safety and you have in effect unlimited storage instead of the 30 hours of HD storage in the 622. So if you are willing to wait for the external feature then get the ViP222 and add an external drive to that.

Wayne


----------



## P Smith

By Scott at SatGuys the model will have DVR functions with ESD for monthly fee ( sure, after all you'll have DVR ! ) in December.


----------



## allargon

HD_Wayne said:


> At Team Summit this year they had a 211 hooked up to a external USB hard drive. They said that it will be available "some time" in the future and will require the customary DVR fee, waived with the everything pack. Personally with only one tuner you will have to watch whatever you are recording. Thats the advantage of the dual tuner STB. The advantage here is that with an external drive you might have the opportunity to back up all your recordings for safety and you have in effect unlimited storage instead of the 30 hours of HD storage in the 622. So if you are willing to wait for the external feature then get the ViP222 and add an external drive to that.
> 
> Wayne


Sorry for the late reply. I hope you mean that I have to watch either what I'm recording or what's on the USB drive. If not, it's worse than a DVR. With the 625, I can record two programs at once *and* watch something previously recorded.


----------



## puddy77

I just saw this pic at Engadget HD.


----------



## HDdude24

Also this one to


----------



## compubit

Now I have a DVR fee question...

Do you pay per DVR or per account?

I already have a 522 on my account, so I'm already paying the $6 per month. Do you have to add another DVR fee for the second box (not sure, since I only have 1 DVR).

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## James Long

E* charges per DVR.


----------



## aj_andy

Any NEWS on the external HD for the 211?


----------



## P Smith

No. Wait for Christmas.


----------



## aj_andy

Looks like I got my answer last night on the tech chat. 1st quarter. So it slips again. Based on this news and the the picture quality(compression) of HD lately I think the switch to FIOS is almost here. I know I will get less HD for now but the quality and price is a winner.


----------



## HD_Wayne

allargon said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I hope you mean that I have to watch either what I'm recording or what's on the USB drive. If not, it's worse than a DVR. With the 625, I can record two programs at once *and* watch something previously recorded.


Yes what you said would seem reasonable but until the feature is available one does not really know exactly how it will work.

Wayne


----------



## rey_1178

CES might have something on this


----------



## aj_andy

At CES the quote was "later this year". I was excited when it was mentioned, but this is the second year they talked about this at the CES. Maybe next year, at the CES, they will make it available customers. Less talk more action.


----------



## expert7700

I asked the presenters at CES2008 yesterday about the Vip211 record capability. They got me talking to Don Doury, and said he's the product manager for the VIP211 hard drive/DVR project. Don explained that the product WILL launch 2nd quarter of this year. He said the product was completely ready for launch, then the hardware group mucked things up by announcing the VIP211k. While the specs are 100% the same, the 211k has all new circuitry inside, more efficient cpu, etc. The programming team has to redo much of their work to be compatible with the 211k, and they won't make USB DVR available to customers until they can support both the 211 and 211k. 

I asked if it'll be $40-50 one time charge to start using a customer owned USB Hd, and if there will not be a DVR fee. He said that's not finalized yet. There may or may not be a one time charge, but he expects that there will be BOTH a one time fee plus a reduced price DVR fee. When I asked how much exactly he said he would picture a DVR fee as we know it now at 5.99 for 2 tuners, so a one tuner would logically be worth half that price. I thanked him for all the great info but let him know that I thought customers will be a bit upset if they have to not only provide the Hard drive plus pay monthly.

to summarize:
-2008/2Q
-likely a one time fee under $50
-likely some kind of DVR fee ($3/month?)
-no $5/month fee for no phone line hookup since it's single tuner


----------



## aj_andy

expert7700, thanks for the update and thanks for asking the questions.


----------



## rey_1178

aj_andy said:


> expert7700, thanks for the update and thanks for asking the questions.


sweet info expert 7


----------



## Texxen

Any news??


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor

I've seen a special 211 receiver that's black come through but I can't share much about it because I don't know how much about it is public. Sorry, I'll share more once I know what I'm allowed to share.


----------



## P Smith

Don't worry - the 211K has been revealed long time ago on Charlie chat and last Monday exposed during Retailer chat.


----------



## Rick_R

Any word on the hard drive capablilty? This weekend Fry's has a sale on a 500GB Seagate external USB HD for $99.

Rick R


----------



## TNVOL1111

I have 2 of the 622 DVR's and 1 of the 211 receivers on my account. I have one USB HD drive hooked up to one of the 622 DVR's. I understand the external drive charge is good for an entire account once activated.

So lets say I record HD shows on the 622 DVR the shift them over to the USB Drive. Then lets say I want to watch the recorded show on the TV where the 211 is attached. Could one move the USB drive and attach it to the 211 receiver in order to watch the recorded show in High Def on another TV- the one the 211 is hooked up to?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I have 2 of the 622 DVR's and 1 of the 211 receivers on my account. I have one USB HD drive hooked up to one of the 622 DVR's. I understand the external drive charge is good for an entire account once activated.
> 
> So lets say I record HD shows on the 622 DVR the shift them over to the USB Drive. Then lets say I want to watch the recorded show on the TV where the 211 is attached. Could one move the USB drive and attach it to the 211 receiver in order to watch the recorded show in High Def on another TV- the one the 211 is hooked up to?


once that capability goes active on the 211, yes...


----------

